# Man 2



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2013)

Sono divorata dall'ansia.
Per Man e un altra cosa che non posso dire. Per ora.
Non sto sentendo nemmeno Pupillo. Ed è strano, perchè ormai da mesi la prima cosa fa quando entra in ufficio è mandarmi la mail del buongiorno unhappy
Non ha più tentato approcci sessuali amorosi. Il mio essere fedele talebana unhappy::unhappy lo ha convinto.
Anzi. Mi fa pure i complimenti.
Madonna se son tonni a volte gli uomini. E' proprio vero che l'abito spesso fa il monaco.
Sono la regina dei motel (cit Lothar) eppure il mio involucro è da_ cippi cippi_.
Ma proprio _cippi cippi_.
Non che lo faccia apposta. O solo con gli uomini. Sono così anche con le donne.
Civetto naturalmente. Senza doppi fini. E' genetica. 
Mattia, quando ci sono discussioni in casa sua da guerra nucleare ( e quando la famiglia napulè litiga...madonna santa...) e vuole riportare la pace manda me dicendo.
-Pensaci tu che incanti anche i serpenti.-
E infatti Pupillo è convinto che io sia fedelissima.
Io.

Comunque.
Nessuna mail da Pupillo.
E nemmeno da Man.
Ma da Man me lo aspettavo.
Ci sarà la guerra nucleare là dentro e conoscendolo finchè-non-è-tutto-a-posto, prima-viene-il-lavoro.
Poi il resto.
Però sono divorata lo stesso dall'ansia.
Sempre per Man e l'altra cosa che non posso dire.

Che palle.
Andrò ad aggiornare il mio blog di nudo và, che è meglio.
Lì si che son soddisfazioni.


----------



## erab (7 Maggio 2013)

Solo chiacchiere e distintivo!!!
il blog, il blog.... ma alla fine non l'ha visto nessuno!!!


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2013)

erab;bt8243 ha detto:
			
		

> Solo chiacchiere e distintivo!!!
> il blog, il blog.... ma alla fine non l'ha visto nessuno!!!


Lo dici tu che non l'ha visto nessuno.
le migliaia di persone che transitano li sopra hanno visto eccome.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2013)

Tebe;bt8244 ha detto:
			
		

> Lo dici tu che non l'ha visto nessuno.
> le migliaia di persone che transitano li sopra hanno visto eccome.


Sì ma non hai messo le foto che ti ho mandato. Neanche quella con il vestitino da infermiera e il defibrillatore portatile 
Se penso a quella con la tutina in neoprene... ci ho messo due ore a metterla e due a toglierla e ho ancora i segni.
Se penso alla fatica che ho fatto ad arrampicarmi sul palo...
Secondo me hai paura della concorrenza:incazzato:


----------



## erab (7 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt8245 ha detto:
			
		

> Sì ma non hai messo le foto che ti ho mandato. Neanche quella con il vestitino da infermiera e il defibrillatore portatile
> Se penso a quella con la tutina in neoprene... ci ho messo due ore a metterla e due a toglierla e ho ancora i segni.
> Se penso alla fatica che ho fatto ad arrampicarmi sul palo...
> Secondo me hai paura della concorrenza:incazzato:


bisogna spalmarsi di strutto prima di infilarsi nel neoprene......... :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2013)

Che tragedia scrivere e. Navigare con stcellulare microbo.  Tutto tace maledizione. Che ansia.  Un mio estimatore del blog di nudo MI hanno chiesto laguest anni 80. Peccato non poterlo acc ontentare mi sono appena depulata.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2013)

Tebuccia...mi consenti???lascialo stare,se lui non ti cerca,non farlo tu...magari l'hanno licenziato..poveretto!!!...............


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2013)

Mamma mia che commento da analfabeta che ho lasciato li sopra.
Comunque. Niente. O quasi.
Una mail sparuta da Pupi alle cinque e mezza telegrafica.
_Pensavo peggio come primo giorno. Si è solo chiuso nella cripta. Ha detto che si è rilassato abbastanza in ferie.
Domani esplode, me lo sento.  Arriva il crucco direttamente da Ginevra._


_Bene dai. Sono con il cell. Buona serata._


Ho risposto.


Quando si degnerà di mandarmi un piccione viaggiatore?

lothar, tranquillo. Non ho il minimo istinto di fare il primo passo.
:blank:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2013)

erab;bt8246 ha detto:
			
		

> bisogna spalmarsi di strutto prima di infilarsi nel neoprene......... :carneval:


Provato. Restano le mani unte e non riesco a fare presa sul palo, più che lap-dance sembra la fiera con l'albero della cuccagna.
Negativo.


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt8252 ha detto:
			
		

> Provato. Restano le mani unte e non riesco a fare presa sul palo, più che lap-dance sembra la fiera con l'albero della cuccagna.
> Negativo.



MUORO!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

